# Finally purchased a new DCC



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I went to the LHS and I was thinking I wanted the Digitrax Zephr. Last time I was there he had zero DCC systems in stock. Anyways I bought the NCE Power cab. (In stock) I like the fact that I don't need to buy a walk around now. I found that to be very handy with the AtlasMaster. 

I have seen Tank and a few others here use the NCE DCC. Anything I should or shouldn't do with this thing. Thanks guys!  :thumbsup: 

Also talking with the Hobby store owner turns out we have a small club here in my city. The guy even told me the Pres. was about my age (38) and not just a bunch of DC Old farts! :laugh: :laugh: I might have to check it out. They have a modular they will be running at a Retirement community center in a few weeks.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

NCE passes for Soundtrax decoders to turn the engines off if in autonotching so you should be good in everything then as that is the only real thing to look out for, that and the total amp output of the system.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i am very happy with my powercab. very intuitive menu structure and comfortable use. power is plenty sufficient for my small layout (so far 3 sound locos + non sound at once) 
what you should be aware of are perhaps the limitations: out of the box the system is limited to two devises on the cabbus . so aside of the walk-around controller you can use only one additional device, like another walk-around or NCE mini-panel or NCE USB interface perhaps. not a limitation to me as aside of PC interface i do not need anything further. if you get a smartBooster this number grows to 4 devices which is plenty for any house layout ( 2 throttles, minipanel, PC interface)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

concretepumper said:


> Also talking with the Hobby store owner turns out we have a small club here in my city. The guy even told me the Pres. was about my age (38) and not just a bunch of DC Old farts! :laugh: :laugh:


Watch yourself there sonny, us DC old farts can still shoot straight.  :laugh::laugh:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

GRJ, Yea, you DC :laugh::laugh::laugh: 
Your the odd man out around here with the AC TMCC Game!
I do believe your one of the only???
Great job love the pioneering spirit!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm amazed with the number of folks doing O that there are no other TMCC folks. I'm going to post a thread in the What's New about my latest score, completed one of my sets. 

There was a new guy that posted about MTH DCS, but I haven't seen much more.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok so now it won't prog. I tried several times to program my walthers loco and I keep getting CAN NOT READ CV. I have followed the directions. Sean tried to help but he is a Digitrax user.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

readback can be performed only on program track and only if the decoder supports readback


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Nevermind!  I was using the wrong cable. :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Those concrete guys, can't turn them loose with modern electronics!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Those concrete guys, can't turn them loose with modern electronics!


:laugh: I'll either figure it out or break it! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

Good move i love my dcc


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cast it in concrete, you're good at that, right?


----------

